# Comcast iPad app to control cable box - TiVO needs something like this



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

allows you to browse channel guide data and search the guide using the iPads keyboard. I would love to see an *official* TiVo App for the iPad that was as cool as this is...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gothaggis said:


> allows you to browse channel guide data and search the guide using the iPads keyboard. I would love to see an *official* TiVo App for the iPad that was as cool as this is...


for scheduling remotely that would be fine. But I have no need to use an iPad or netbook to control the TiVo. I'm sitting in front of the Tv with a remote. That works better than using an iPad or netbook while I'm in front of the TV.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gothaggis said:


> allows you to browse channel guide data and search the guide using the iPads keyboard. I would love to see an *official* TiVo App for the iPad that was as cool as this is...


I think they are FAR FAR *FAR* more important things for TiVo to work on.

For one thing, I (like many people) could not possibly care less about the "ipad". For another, I don't think and obsess over TV when I am far away from my TV! The Comcast thing is a marketing gimmick for people that don't know any better and to try and enhance or compensate for a sub-optimal DVR.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

You can remotely search and schedule recordings for TiVo from your cell phone. This has been available for quite some time.

Now, I don't get that iPad thing either. It is too big to carry around. If you're at home, just use the remote.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree with the other three. It not needed


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL!!!! That's too funny... the comcast STB user interface sucks SO BAD... they had to create a whole new interface with an ipad app.

The guy even says it at the end "This liberates you from the cable box"


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Well... I, for one, would love something like this.

(this message typed on the iPad.  )


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

You have it for the TiVo.

1) http://www.tivo.com/tivo-mma/index.do http;//m.tivo.com
2) http://www.stutsmansoft.com/page0/page3/page3.html http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dvr-remote/id301759016?mt=8


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

netringer said:


> You have it for the TiVo.


I have the dvr app... It's nice, but doesn't support the Premiere completely yet, and is an iPhone/Touch app, so it has to run in 2x mode.

The guy who made it is finishing both iPad support and full Premier support. But it would be great to do scheduling integrated in the app and not have to surf Tivos website.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

just use the TiVo mobile site for scheduling. It's much quicker than using the main site.

http://m.tivo.com/


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

crxssi said:


> I think they are FAR FAR *FAR* more important things for TiVo to work on.


Like inserting more ads into your TV experience.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

No sold.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The i.TV app for iPhone has a working TiVo remote control feature as well.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

DaveWhittle said:


> But it would be great to do scheduling integrated in the app and not have to surf Tivos website.


that is indeed something in the Comcast app and why iPad is key to it. Still it is just their same presentation of guide data - I would like more to it like "new shows" pilots and so forth that I actually do use web sites for to get a list of shows to schedule up


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

_An IPad remote, No, No, No, Tis, Tis, never!...
TiVo doesn't' need no stinking lousy WOW factor.

It lovely the way it is/ you know like Microsoft "ME"

So what! While we are waiting for Tivo to do what we want, we don't need to pass the time by reading a book. In the time it takes for TiVo to search and find something, who cares if we could look up up the dam info ourselves, who cares that we can start a book club and have a cup of tea.

Oh let's not talk about how it would help the Netflex experience by actually allowing you to fill your Que. while in front of the TV. No, No No, TiVo don't need no stinking WowPad!_


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

KungFuCow said:


> Like inserting more ads into your TV experience.


That wasn't what I had in mind


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

crxssi said:


> That wasn't what I had in mind


I didnt figure it was. The blind Tivo love on this forum is insane. I mean, I like my Tivo as much as the next guy but the blind fanboi-ism here is crazy.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

KungFuCow said:


> I didnt figure it was. The blind Tivo love on this forum is insane. I mean, I like my Tivo as much as the next guy but the blind fanboi-ism here is crazy.


Well, you will get none of that from me. I will praise TiVo for what they do right and be equally critical on things they do wrong. They have a lot of both. And I let *them* know what I think needs changing or keeping. Hopefully they will listen. Most people simply will not take the time to give effective/constructive feedback to companies. And most companies simply will not listen to their customers. Every now and then I am surprised when it is actually effective.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> just use the TiVo mobile site for scheduling. It's much quicker than using the main site.
> 
> http://m.tivo.com/


Woot! I hadn't thought of that. The main tivo site is so freaking slow when I want to schedule something. What a great idea.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Joe3 said:


> _An IPad remote, No, No, No, Tis, Tis, never!...
> TiVo doesn't' need no stinking lousy WOW factor.
> 
> It lovely the way it is/ you know like Microsoft "ME"
> ...


You can already fill your queue by going to the website from the internet browser. Controlling the TiVo from a Touch pad is cumbersome. i tried that with a touch remote in the early 2000's. the best solution is a combination hard button and touch screen remote like the Harmony One.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Moderators: Can this thread be merged with the one created in the Coffee House forum?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> I didnt figure it was. The blind Tivo love on this forum is insane. I mean, I like my Tivo as much as the next guy but the blind fanboi-ism here is crazy.


yes - your objective non-agenda is so much better


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> yes - your objective non-agenda is so much better


I have both a Moxi and a Premiere. I dont have an agenda. Tivo resolved my issue and while it wasnt to my 100% satisfaction, it was better than nothing.

Currently Im using the Premiere. The streaming is off the charts good.. Ill give Tivo props for it but honestly, the Premiere isnt anything special. Maybe one day it will be but that day is not today. The Moxi has it all over the Premiere in most categories. If it handled streaming better, my Premiere would be for sale.

I just dont feel like Tivo has innovated anything recently that wasnt geared towards lining their pockets. You need to make money in business but sometimes taking care of your current customers will take you farther than looking for a quick fix cash grab with Netflix, Dominos, Amazon, Blockbuster, etc.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

I would LOVE that app for tivo

Typed from my iPad


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I don't want an iPad app that serves as a remote control for the TiVo.

I want an iPad app that converts my TiVo recordings into H.264 files that can be stored and played on the iPad. With closed-captions.

Elgato just came out with a TiVo-like box -- the EyeTV-HD -- that connects to your cable set-top box and your Mac, and saves its recordings as H.264 files on the Mac, with separate files for the iPhone and the iPad. I want an iPad app from TiVo that does the same thing.


----------



## threeonparfive (Jun 25, 2004)

I have to second the i.TV for iPhone. It's awesome. It's much better than the standard TiVo mobile website. You can easily remotely schedule recordings and it has a pretty slick touch remote built in.


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

threeonparfive said:


> I have to second the i.TV for iPhone. It's awesome. It's much better than the standard TiVo mobile website. You can easily remotely schedule recordings and it has a pretty slick touch remote built in.


TiVo's mobile site is a bad joke... ugh... (compared to i.TV).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MeStinkBAD said:


> TiVo's mobile site is a bad joke... ugh... (compared to i.TV).


But the TiVo mobile site works great for setting up a recording quickly. Although I've never used it from a Phone. ONly from a Desktop, laptop, or netbook.

I can quickly schedule a recording in under a minute with the TiVo mobile site which is much, much faster than with the regular TiVo site.


----------

